# Rack for a Trek 1200 w/o braze ons



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

I got a new used bike for commuting and forgot to check for braze ons and I don't have them!! What are my rear rack options?
thanks

Quick search leads to http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/tubus_racks.asp
but they are $$



Also i have an aluminum frame

here is one solution
Tubus QR Adapter
for rear dropouts without eyelets.

What do you do if your frame doesn't have eyelets on the rear dropouts? Tubus makes a nifty adapter. It uses a quick release skewer to clamp a bracket that you can then use to mount your rear rack, if it's either a Tubus Logo or Tubus Cosmo. Once installed, removing your rear wheel won't be as easy. And you'll not want to have your panniers mounted when you do remove the rear wheel since the weight will then be supported completely by the upper rack struts. But it's a secure way to mount a rack on a bike that was not intended to have a rack.

$ 30.00


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

https://www.armadaleautoparts.com/userimages/Electrical/p_clamps.jpg


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Old Man Mountain rear rack.

Nitto (Rivendell) Mark's Rack front rack.


----------

